# TiVo's Android app: Updated 10/7/2018



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

Version 4.1.0-1167450 now in Google Playstore is the first update in as long as I can recall. Just two of the pain points it fixes are:

The pause/play toggle is now large enough to respond easily to a single tap (unlike previous, which used a miniature button situated too close to the progress bar, difficult to trigger)

It supports Android running on Intel, an uncommon build but if you have one, you may be amazed to find you can stream again using a TiVo app.

Stuff to celebrate.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

Yay! The app now works on my Asus Chromebooks--a C300 and a C302.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I've upgraded my app. Seems very stable._*

WHAT'S NEW
- New TiVo Experience
- Support for Android O
- Head to head images for sports
- Improved My shows experience with category filters
- New Recording Activity feature to see why a particular show was not recorded
- Improved video playback experience
- Control streaming quality when in-home or out-of-home via newly added settings
- Introducing back broadband test which now suggests video quality for your network
- Streaming reliability improvements
- General bug fixes*_


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't suppose they added support for commercial skip?


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Well - this is an unfortunate update for me because I have vision issues and I am having a difficult time seeing the small white text on black background (black on white would be so much easier) and why such a small font? I use it on an iPad - both 12.9" Pro and 9.7" Air ... have trouble with both of them. Pinching out doesn't work nor does 3-finger tap (becomes unusably massive).

Is there a utility that could change the font size/colors/something for the app? I suspect the answer is no but doesn't hurt to ask. Wish I hadn't updated but suppose would have had to eventually 

Edited to add: played around with accessibility options but not much helps (and globally things were fine). Am having trouble hiding the left column - 'A' doesn't seem to be triggering the options to hide/change what's seen/etc.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> I don't suppose they added support for commercial skip?


Not as far as I can tell.


----------



## ChurchillWS (Jan 25, 2017)

The new app looks nicer, but I HATE that your log in credentials expire with this app, which happened with the old one, but it would remember your password. I hate having to look up my password to log in, I guess I could make my password easier to remember.

Also don't like how after you hit watch on "NAME of DEVICE" you have to manually hit the play button for it to get started right away. 

It does look more modern now though....


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

ChurchillWS said:


> I guess I could make my password easier to remember.


As frequently as the certificates expire, you'll soon have no trouble remembering your password . You'd think access to shows on your TiVo needed that same security as a bank the way they have it working now. Come to think of it, my banking app remembers my password longer than the TiVo app does.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

tomhorsley said:


> As frequently as the certificates expire, you'll soon have no trouble remembering your password .


Interesting. I use the app on a daily basis and haven't had the certificates expire once.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Megamind said:


> Interesting. I use the app on a daily basis and haven't had the certificates expire once.


Maybe it is because I don't use it on a daily basis that I get the certificate expired error every dadgum time I do try to use it (which certainly doesn't make it very convenient when I have to start from scratch every time and tell it once again which Tivo to talk to - I once had an old Premiere and apparently no power on earth can convince it I no longer have it, so I have to keep telling it).

Update: Right after I made this post I tried clearing the cache, clearing the data then uninstalling the app and re-installing it. I just tried accessing my TiVo again now that a couple of weeks have passed, and it actually worked. No expired cert message, so maybe the complete flush and reinstall fixed it. (It still takes so long to start up that the screen blanking on my tablet is triggered though).


----------



## tabarnes19 (Feb 1, 2016)

Got a new bolt after last one died. Trying to set app up and setup streaming. It just spins on checking activation.

Ive called numerous times and no help. Cant stream in or out of house.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Razzer (Nov 5, 2015)

Tonight my tablet and my Android phone failed to login to the TiVo app; each device gets ambushed by some flash screen from something called *Salesforce*. Its rogue behavior looks and behaves like malware. Tried repeatedly to bypass the Salesforce login or download, whatever it is, but can't bypass it. Neither device can login to TiVo app.

So I checked using web browser, trying Customer Support links at Tivo.com - and those persisted in redirecting web client to *Salesforce* - from multiple devices, on or off my home network. Wondering if Tivo.com got hacked. Since Tivo's customer support number of 877-367-8486 is closed at this hour I can't report it to them but I'll check again in the AM.

Found some history of customers getting thwarted by *Salesforce* gauntlet when trying to login to TiVo.
tivo.com login problems

Another thread showed quite a few users got shunted into a black hole of *Salesforce* oblivion for their TiVo account sign in.
TiVo.com Requiring Password Reset?

-----
Update - Next Morning - RESOLVED - Tivo's website is no longer redirecting customer support requests to the Salesforce mischief. And my Tivo App on both devices now also supports my login. Back to normal.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I was able to install Google Play Store on my Amazon Fire 8 HD tablet. That process seems complicated but actually is quite simple. This allowed me to download the latest TIVO app from Google Play Store, 4.2.2 .. This app works better than what's available from the Amazon App Store. The key feature for me was allowing me to set the video quality to Medium. That allowed my "away from home" streaming to work much smoother. Using a TIVO STREAM (picked one up on Ebay) I now can stream from my old Roamio as well as my new Bolt when "away from home". Happy I bought the STREAM.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Razzer said:


> Tonight my tablet and my Android phone failed to login to the TiVo app; each device gets ambushed by some flash screen from something called *Salesforce*. Its rogue behavior looks and behaves like malware. Tried repeatedly to bypass the Salesforce login or download, whatever it is, but can't bypass it. Neither device can login to TiVo app.
> 
> So I checked using web browser, trying Customer Support links at Tivo.com - and those persisted in redirecting web client to *Salesforce* - from multiple devices, on or off my home network. Wondering if Tivo.com got hacked. Since Tivo's customer support number of 877-367-8486 is closed at this hour I can't report it to them but I'll check again in the AM.


Salesforce has an application platform in addition to their CRM business and TiVo does use it although not sure if it's tied into their authentication (but certainly sounds like it) so it's not malware or TiVo being hacked.

Scott


----------

